# vertical/classical c-section



## DarlingMe

Hi ladies! Just popping over from third tri with a question. My doc told me today I will have to have a c-section with a classical or vertical cut today due to fetal position. I keep reading this is common with premies... Anyone have this done? What can I expect?


----------



## mumof2kids

Hi yes I've had a classical c-sec with my second child. He was perm at 26weeks and was iugr. The process is the same as a normal c-sec I've had that with my first child. But the stitching back etc takes a bit longer. They still cut on your bikini line and the. They cut vertical in your uterus to take the baby out, for me they did this so to not disturb and shock the baby. Once op is over I had to have this drainage bottle attached this was to check if there is any internal bleeding and they take it out within 24/48hours depending on how you are doing. Personally I didn't find the classical csec anymore painful than the normal csec and was up walking about within 7 hours or so and I was home in 48 hours after op too. The risk is that if you fall pregnant again then the uterus may unstitch but for me that's not an issue as I'm not having more kids. I hope this helps good luck x


----------



## DarlingMe

I am really surprised that they cut you both ways. Usually I have heard if they do a section one way, they will never do one the other way! I know there is a higher risk for bleeding with the classical cut and infection for some reason. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PrincessPea

I had a classical c-sec, my LO was born at 24 weeks and my uterus wasnt big enough for them to do a horizontal cut. When I went in for my section they told me they were going to have to cut me from belly button down and side to side but my fabby obs managed to do a classical cut on the inside and a bikini line cut on the outside. I havent had any other section so cant compare but I didnt have a drainage bottle in, my wound was sealed with staples which were taken out on day 6 post op and my scar has healed up fab. I didnt find it as sore as I imagined a section would be to heal up and was up on my feet within 3 days. I had it done under an epidural which was starting to wear off a few hours later. Paracetamol and Ibuprofen was enough to curb any pain it caused me and within a day or two I didnt need it every time I was offered.

The only thing we were told by obs is that when you have a classical section they recommend you wait at least 2 years before becoming pregnant again as the scar is not as strong.

Hope this helps.


----------



## lozzy21

Are you going to have your section early? If not you have 4+ weeks for baby to move into a better position.


----------



## AuntBug

Hi DarlingMe! My OB said I will probably need a classical because my LO will be delivered early and is tiny due to severe iugr. Just as pp said, she told me I would have a bikini cut on the skin, and then up and down on the uterus so they can reach her. At least in th US, the generally don't do the up and down cut on the skin unless the need to get the baby out immediately due to trauma.

The drawback is you cant have a vbac later.


----------



## DarlingMe

Thanks ladies. I cant find any info on a classical section, besides that they rarely do them anymore. I definately cant find anything on an internal classical cut, and external bikini cut! 

I have a bicornuate uterus so LO will not turn and most babies with a BU are born breech and require a section. So I would probably never be able to have a vaginal delivery either way. I am just worried that I know there are higher risks, and longer recovery, plus the fact that no one does them anymore makes you worry b/c it is not a common surgery anymore! They will do the section at 39 weeks unless anything happens before, IUGR (which LO definately doesnt have), preterm labor, and placental abruption are a risk too. Hopefully all is well for all of us, and we have safe healthy LOs!!


----------

